# WEP Fehler | Wep Error



## Kenny (27. März 2005)

Hallo!

Habe hier ein WLAN eingerichtet, alles funktioniert wunderbar bis auf eine kleinigkeit...

Ich bekomme ständig bei der Anzeige am Konfigurationstool der WLAN Karte:
Status: WEP error

Habe mit WEP 128 bit verschlüsselt, bei der Karte handelt es sich um eine Ralink RT 2500 USB

Die Verbindung zum Internet bleibt aber stehen, die einzige Auswirkung die ich bemerke ist das bei online Games die Ping stark hin und her schwankt bzw. es derbe lagt.

Treiber update habe ich gemacht, meiner Meinung nach ist es dadurch nur noch schlimmer geworden :-(

Danke im voraus !

Hab absolut keinen Plan woran es liegen könnte


----------



## generador (27. März 2005)

Kannst du in deinem Router WPA aktivieren


----------

